
Exploiting spammers to make computers smarter - wheels
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2009/05/exploiting-spammers-to-make-computers.html
======
ntoshev
Someone should implement a CAPTCHA system that simply presents the user with
random HITS from Mechanical Turk (perhaps not all of them are suitable though)
and collects the profit.

~~~
ntoshev
Note: Mechanical Turk has been originally created as a way for Amazon to
provide their machine learning algorithms with labelled data; i.e. to train
the AI.

------
jlefo7p6
It's a lot harder to take this stance if your site is impacted by the arms
race, but it is cheery news for the technologist inside us all.

One caveat is that this sort of development seems more likely to remain in the
darknet.

